

Monitor Docker Containers with Prometheus - bbrazil
http://5pi.de/2015/01/26/monitor-docker-containers-with-prometheus/

======
jrv
See also SoundCloud's post about releasing Prometheus today:
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/prometheus-
monitoring...](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/prometheus-monitoring-
at-soundcloud)

------
uberneo
similar stuff - [https://github.com/mustafaakin/docker-resource-
reporter](https://github.com/mustafaakin/docker-resource-reporter)

------
siliconc0w
also [https://github.com/google/cadvisor](https://github.com/google/cadvisor)

which now supports native export to influxdb

~~~
bbrazil
Apparently influxdb would take 11x the storage of prometheus's approach:
[http://prometheus.github.io/docs/introduction/comparison/#pr...](http://prometheus.github.io/docs/introduction/comparison/#prometheus-
vs.-influxdb)

~~~
jrv
(Prometheus author here)

Yeah, InfluxDB is great, but suits slightly different use cases than
Prometheus. That is, monitoring numeric time series vs. event logging,
basically. Still, I could well imagine running both in a single organization
for these different needs.

